# Dust collection in small shop/garage



## cschimmel (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone have a full dust collection system in a garage or small shop?   How did you do it?  Can you put a dust collector in the attic?   Any advice or pictures would be awesome.   thanks


----------



## 76winger (Oct 31, 2012)

What do you consider a small shop? In a mini-barn sized setup probably one of the upright roll-around ones might be the best, but if your full of tools, then you might have to figure how to mount it outside and build something around it to protect from the elements.


----------



## OOPS (Oct 31, 2012)

Actually, one of the neater designs I have seen did not use a central dust collection system.  I read about this in one of the woodworking magazines in the last few months.  This guy placed each of his tools on a cabinet.  He then watched the sales of the big box stores, and whenever a cheap shop vacuum was advertised, he purchased one.  He placed one in the cabinet below each machine and attached them to the dust port.  He said with several different shop vacuums, he never has to empty them, as each one is used for only one device.  There are no additional hoses stretched across the room, and no dragging the shop vac from tool to tool.  Furthermore, he said a cheap shop vac works just fine, so no need to buy the 5+ HP models.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 31, 2012)

I use this one (got from Woodcraft a while ago) with their 1 micron canister filter attachment instead of the bag on top. My shop is 8 x 16. I ran 4" flexible hose around the perimeter with a few outlets and it works fine with plenty of suction. Will eventually add a separator as the inlet does get clogged every so often. A little noisy, but noise is better than dust.
Jet 708642BK DC-650 Dust Collection System with Bag


----------



## Autonoz (Oct 31, 2012)

I use a roll around Delta and have individual quick connects on each machine or I put a hood on it for my hand tools. Works fine in my garage.


----------



## plantman (Oct 31, 2012)

:thunder::thunder: I word of caution about running a dust collection system be it plastic or metal. You should run a copper ground wire inside of the pipes to keep down the static electrcity from causing an explosion from the dust. Ground all your machines to the system. A static shock won't hurt you, but it will get your notice. The danger being in jerking your hands and possibly running your hand into a running machine. I went to a local lumber store when they were having a sale and purchased 5 Stanley 1 gallon vacs. for $9 each. Each one sits under it's own machine and hooks directly to the dust outlet. Sure beets hauling one of my shop vacs. around. I only use my big dust collection system if I am going to run the planers or the big table router when making mouldings. I also have a 55 gallon drop system between my hoses and my dust collector where all the larger pieces drop into. $45 for the small vacs. was a lot better than $50 - $100 for one larger one. Jim S


----------



## raar25 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a 2 hp dust collector from HF and I ran 4" hose thoughout the shop and am very happy.  I upgraded the bag to a 1 micron and put a 30 gallon garbage can separator between the dust collector and the inlet.  This catches 99% of everything.  I also enlosed the collector in a little mini closet with insulation around it to keep th noise down because it is loud and the wife upstairs was not happy at first.

Oh with regards to static explosion (although I dont remember the study), that has been pretty much been disproved in small installations .  The large comercial applications in plants that generate alot of explosive dust generate a dust level that reaches a stoicimetric level (ignitable) which is not likely with a shop that is still inhabitable. So although it wont hurt to use ground wire on plastic ductwork, it is not a the real threat once believed.  That being said i think I will send this one to myth busters for a show idea.


----------



## MarkD (Oct 31, 2012)

_I have a _Penn State Industries 3.5HP Cyclone Dust Collector with metal piping in my 24x28 workshop. I gave Penn State Industries the layout of my shop and they designed the piping layout. It works great but it's very loud. 

I expect you could put the collector in the attic but from what I was told you should have the filter ( on the output side of the collector ) in the workshop. Otherwise you will be removing conditioned air from the shop. You would also need a way to supply fresh ( replacement ) air into the shop.


----------



## Wdcrvr (Oct 31, 2012)

*Some photos of a small shop dust collection*

Here's a link with photos and text describing a modest central dust collection piping system that I put into my ~14' x 17' woodshop early this year.  WoodNet Forums: Dust Collection Upgrade ... Finished

My dust collector is a 1-1/2 hp Jet DC 1100-C that I bought eight years ago.  Up until this year I had used the same collector but just dragged 4" flex tube across my shop floor from one tool to the next as I used the tools one at a time.  That was a real 'drag.'  So after a lot of online forum reading, I opted for overhead 6" dia pvc piping with blast gates at each stationary tool.  The hyperlink describes how I went about it.  

After about seven months of use, I wouldn't do anything different and my modest Jet DC-1100-C dust collector performance is noticeably better than it was before with dragging 4" flex hose across the shop to individual machines.  

Tom
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## plantman (Oct 31, 2012)

raar25 said:


> I have a 2 hp dust collector from HF and I ran 4" hose thoughout the shop and am very happy. I upgraded the bag to a 1 micron and put a 30 gallon garbage can separator between the dust collector and the inlet. This catches 99% of everything. I also enlosed the collector in a little mini closet with insulation around it to keep th noise down because it is loud and the wife upstairs was not happy at first.
> 
> Oh with regards to static explosion (although I dont remember the study), that has been pretty much been disproved in small installations . The large comercial applications in plants that generate alot of explosive dust generate a dust level that reaches a stoicimetric level (ignitable) which is not likely with a shop that is still inhabitable. So although it wont hurt to use ground wire on plastic ductwork, it is not a the real threat once believed. That being said i think I will send this one to myth busters for a show idea.


 
:rain::rain: Didn't mean to rain on the parade !! The copper wire, on a small system, is not so much for the explosion protection, as it is for the static shock caused by material flowing through a plastic or metal pipe. You would need about a 17% consentration of dust in the air for it to be dangerous. I just hate static shocks !!!!! One thing to remember, is that you are not filling the entire shop with dust, only the pipe or tube that has a very small area depending on the size. It's the pipe that explodes, not the building. My big dust collector is made by PSI called The Destroyer. ( DC2V3CF ) It's a 1 1/2 hp, 110 volt, 2 bag, 1-micron unit on wheels, with a choise of 2- 4" or 1-6" inlets, and moves 1250 CFM of air. If you go any bigger on the motor you will have to run it on 220 volts or a larger breaker and wires if you have space in your box. I have had this unit about 15 years with no problems, even planing 12" boards. Most material falls into the 55 gallon cyclone before it gets to the filters. As stated above you can easily make a seperator unit out of a garbge can with a lid if you don't want to spend the money on a cyclone. The only difference between a seperator and a cyclone is the cyclonic movement of the air. The cyclone keeps the air moving inside the unit longer and allows mome materals to drop out of the circular air flow. With the new clean air acts, the only dust explosions you hear of any more,are grain silos or coal mines.   Jim S


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 31, 2012)

I use a 2hp Rikon that does a fantastic job. I have not worried about static discharge at all but the ground on the motor and everything else seems like it should keep static discharged anyway? Maybe not I am not a electrician but I have never received any shocks. I use 4" duct to my lathe and simply wire tie it to what ever. Works for me and I don't get too much dust in my basement! Sometimes we can over think things and make them more complicated than they need to be. Just get the duct as close to the turning as you can. I don't do dust collection on much else other than the lathe!


----------



## fitzman163 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wdcrvr said:


> Here's a link with photos and text describing a modest central dust collection piping system that I put into my ~14' x 17' woodshop early this year.  WoodNet Forums: Dust Collection Upgrade ... Finished
> 
> My dust collector is a 1-1/2 hp Jet DC 1100-C that I bought eight years ago.  Up until this year I had used the same collector but just dragged 4" flex tube across my shop floor from one tool to the next as I used the tools one at a time.  That was a real 'drag.'  So after a lot of online forum reading, I opted for overhead 6" dia pvc piping with blast gates at each stationary tool.  The hyperlink describes how I went about it.
> 
> ...



That is a great looking shop and dust collection setup. I love seeing pic's of shop setups can't see why in this day in age everyone doesn't post pic's. One question? How did you make the transition from PVC to your machines I always have a hard time getting different material to connect to one another. I have dust collection fittings that say x size to PVC and it never fits.


----------



## Wdcrvr (Nov 2, 2012)

fitzman163 said:


> One question? How did you make the transition from PVC to your machines I always have a hard time getting different material to connect to one another. I have dust collection fittings that say x size to PVC and it never fits.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chugbug (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Chad,

It looks like you've received some good idea's already! 

When we moved into our new place and I started setting up my new shop in the basement, I did a bit of research to find the best way to position my tools to get the shortest run and the best dust collection. I found an article someone wrote that had the volume of air each of the tools needed and the sequence of which ones to hook up in the line to make the best of the collector. I used those recommendations, and have been pleased with the results.

Here's my run: Dust Collector > Drill Press > Band Saw > Radial Arm Saw > Table Saw > then an end of the run hookup that I use for planer and jointer when I use them. All the stations have shut off gates so I only open the one that I need.

The dust collector is a Delta 1 1/2 hp with a 1 micon bag (model 50-760).  It comes wired for 110, with a 220 conversion option (that I did changed over).  BTW... if you can swing it, getting a few 220 runs put in and switching over tools where possible is definately worth the investment.

Although I would have loved to run a wider pipe (I think 6" was recommended for the main with 4" extensions to get the best results), for space reasons I use a 4" main (everything is in a row so the whole run is only about 16' long) , but I did stick with 4" extensions to each of the tools. I also opted for plastic pipe (rigid for the main and flexible for the individual runs), and ran a grounding strap. I wrapped copper wire around the main pipe, then run it to a grounding rod hammered through the floor.

One other item I added to the dust collection system was a (homemade) air cleaner/circulator. I mounted it in the corner where the dust collector was to pull in any fine dust that the dust collector was blowing through the bag. Then I run it every time I use the dust collector and leave it run for at least an hour afterwards. For a while I didn't think it was working, but after a few months I began to NOT see the fine dust laying on everything, and DID see the dirt building up on the filter. So it was definitely worth installing.

While your in the process of setting up shop... One other thing I put in my shop that I LOVE is those 2'x2' square black rubber floor tiles (the ones that connect together). I have a bad back and moving from a wood floor to the concrete was killing me. So I ran the tiles all around my workbench and in front of all my tools and work stations. 

Grounding... I had a slight static issue with the mats at first, but then I used a rather unconventional method to resolve it (that I was told won't work but it does)--- I placed sheets of wire screening under the pads with a copper grounding wire running to the dust collector grounding rod in the floor. After that-- NO more static! I've not had an issue since.

Good luck with the shop!


----------



## cschimmel (Nov 2, 2012)

Guys thanks for all the great responses and Ideas.  Based on what I have seen and read I am going to put main unit in the attic and plumb it up and down from there.  So many good ideas how do you know what to do.


----------



## dankc908 (Nov 4, 2012)

Many thanks for this thread and the ideas.  This issue has puzzled me, now, for about 3 years.  Due to space limitations I will work on using the small shop vac/s system with stands.  This should solve a lot of problems for me.

Dan


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 4, 2012)

Here is a mini lathe system I saw on Craigslist.

Notice the hail screen under the lathe.






Cannot see the "blower system, somewhere in this cabinet bottom.






Source  Record Bench Lathe with dust collector

Sellers description.  


> DUST COLLECTOR/ STAND (See Photos)
> The Record Lathe is made to fit over the top grill on the Stand/box
> A squirel cage blower below pulls the dust under the lathe through
> four filters to blow clean air out the side. Shaving collect in the
> Stand/box for later disposal.


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 4, 2012)

My shop is 6'x20'. There has been no substitute for my Jet 1200cfm Air Scrubber. Found mine on CL for $300. A well placed fan blowing out the window isn't a bad touch either!


----------



## trickydick (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a 3.5 HP Cyclone in my attic.  The Paper filters are in the attic but the waste bin is on the shop floor.  It has worked great in my 26 x 38 shop.  Hardest part was getting that heavy piece of machinery up the ladder.


----------



## jfoh (Nov 5, 2012)

I bought my Powermatic 1900 cfs, 3 HP collector off Craiglist for a third of retail. It had be upgraded to 1 micron canister filters and was more than I needed I though at the time. You can never have too much dust collection capability.

My  shop has a loop going around the outside wall, right at the ceiling, with multiple drops. Every joint is sealed with silicone and taped. There are two drops that exit my shop for external uses. Makes a heck of a car vac. I have enough collection to run two or more things at once without a major drop off of suction. In fact I have so much that I often slightly open a second or third gate to reduce the whistling. Dust collection is as much a health issue as a clean issue.  To many toxins in plastic and woods to take a chance. Also it gets rid of all those CA fumes. Do ground it to reduce static shocks. Unless you are McGiver you will not blow up your shop without a good ground.


----------

